# Hedgehog pet in 3-yr old preschool classroom? Give opi



## pearlthehedgie (Feb 15, 2011)

I would like your opinion. I was just on Craig's List and saw an ad from someone looking for a friendly hedgehog to have as a classroom pet in her 3-year old preschool classroom. I respectfully sent her a message with my opinion and reasons why I felt this would not be the best pet for a 3-year old classroom. I also pointed her to this website for hedgehog information. Would anyone like to comment?


----------



## NoDivision (Aug 29, 2010)

There are many reasons why a hedgehog isn't a good classroom pet - first are foremost, obviously, being that they are NOCTURNAL. Unless this is an overnight preschool, all the kids will get out of the pet is the view of the cage.


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

Hedgehogs are not good classrooms for the following reasons:
a) They are nocturnal, as NoDivision has pointed out, so the hedgehog would not be active to begin with when the kids are there.
b) They are naturally shy and defensive animals, so a loud environment would scare them and they would probably not be very tame and that could risk an injury to the kids, or the animal, depending on the situation.
c) They require specific temperature requirements, so it would be much more expensive to have a hedgehog, than lets say mice.
d) The quills may be a bit too prickly for some of the kids, and since even adults can sometimes get irritations from handling them when they haven't been washed in a while, I'm sure it could be a lot worse for children's sensitive skin.

I think hedgehogs are strictly 12+ pets, but that's just my two cents.


----------



## Heavenly Hedgehogs (Mar 19, 2010)

I've worked in preschools,,REALLY bad idea the get a hedgehog as the classroom pet


----------



## Judi (Jul 9, 2009)

I think I've written the same email to a few people on my local craigslist  

I don't think any animal should have to be a classroom pet, but hedgehogs make the least sense of all, for any age of children.

When I found homes for Snowy's babies, I made sure they went to adults...not only that, but adults who didn't have any kids.


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

Worst. Idea. Ever. in the History. of Bad. Ideas. (and there have been some doozies.)


----------



## leopardhedgehog (Nov 18, 2010)

That's a horrible idea!!!!! Not only are hedgehogs not good as class pets, but for three year olds? Really? They are obviously not old enough to care for one AT ALL, but they won't understand that the hedgehog is shy and will be mad/upset if pricked, which inevitably will happen with a hedgehog. I don't even see how the kids would benefit. They couldn't care for it, they wouldn't like handling it, and probably just think it was boring because it doesn't do tricks or come when called like a dog. The hedgehog will probably: 
a) be too cold
b) never bond with anyone
c) not have the right supplies
d) suffer from malnutrition or similiar neglect issues
and MANY, MANY more issues.


----------

